# هل لديك الجرئة..تعال واخبرنا ما هي الهوية التي تحملها؟



## مورا مارون (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*هويتان أيهما لك ؟*​ 


لكل إنسان هوية شخصية صادرة من سلطة البلاد التابع لها، فيها معلومات عن ولادته ، اسمه الثلاثي ، وفي الحياة الروحية نفس الشيء تقريباً ونستطيع أن نقول أن لكل إنسان هوية روحية تمثل انتمائه الروحي، وقد يمتلك الإنسان هويتان، الأولى قديمة والأخرى جديد تمثل انتسابه الروحي الجديد، فعلى سبيل المثال أنا الكاتبة مورا مارون كانت عندي هوية قديمة، لكن صدرت لي هوية جديدة في العام الماضي 2007، وأنا لا أخجل من أن تتطلع إلى الهويتين. 

_الهوية القديمة :_​ 
*1. الاسم: الخاطئ الأثيم *
*2.* *اسم الأب : إبليس " أنتم من أب هو إبليس وشهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا " ( يوحنا 44:8 )*
*3. **اسم الأم: نقمة الهلاك*
*4. **اللقب : أبناء الغضب ( أفسس3:2 ) ، أبناء المعصية ( أفسس 6:5 ) *
*5. **السلطة التابعة لها : سلطان الظلمة ( كولوسي 13:1 ) ، سلطان الشيطان**( أعمال 18:26 )*
*6. **دائرة التسجيل : له سجلات عديدة فيها كل أفكاره الشريرة وكل أعماله وكل أقواله ( رؤيا12:20 )*
*7. **ولادته : مولود مرة واحدة " هأنذا بالإثم صوّرت وبالخطية حبلت بي أميّ**( مزمور5:51 )*
*8. **العلامات الفارقة : " من اسفل القدم إلى الرأس ليس فيه صحة بل جرح وأحباط وضربة طرية لم تعصر ولم تعصب ولم تليّن بالزيت " ( إشعياء 6:1 ) *
*9. **محل الإقامة الدائم : " بحيرة النار والكبريت " ( رؤيا يوحنا 8:21 )*

_بعض القرارات الصادرة ضده_ ​ 
*المديونية : لأنه هارب من وجه الله وهارب من العدالة الإلهية التي حكمت عليه بموجب القانون الملكي " أجرة الخطية هي موت " لذلك هو مطالب أن يدفع بنفسه الفلس الأخير أي ثمن خطاياه ( متى 26:5 ) *
*مسؤليته :** عليه أن يسّلم نفسه للرب يسوع في أقرب وقت قبل أن تنتهي مدة العفو العام بمجيء المسيح .*












_الهوية الجديدة :_ ​ 

*الاسم : المفدى بالدم *

*اسم الأب: الله الآب " أخذتم روح التبّني الذي به نصرخ يا أبا الآب " (رومية 15:8 )* *" أما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطان أن يصيروا أولاد الله المؤمنون باسمه "**(يوحنا 12:1 )*
*اسم الأم: النعمة المخلصة*
*اللقب : أولاد الله " انظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى ندعى أولاد الله "**(1 يوحنا 1:3 )*
*السلطة التابعة لها : ملكوت ابن محبته " شاكرين الآب الذي أهلنا لشركة ميراث القديسين في النور الذي أنقذنا من سلطان الظلمة ونقلنا إلى ملكوت ابن محبته "**( كولوسي 12:1 ،13 )*
*دائرة التسجيل :اسمه مسجل في الحياة " الذين أسماؤهم في سفر الحياة "** ( فيلبي 3:4 ) وأيضاً ( لوقا 20:10 ).*
*ولادته : مولود من فوق أي ولادة ثانية " مولودين ثانية لا من زرع يفنى بل مما لا يفنى بكلمة الله الحية الباقية إلى الأبد " (1 بطرس 23:1 ).*

*العلامات الفارقة : بلا لوم ( أفسس 4:1) **محل الإقامة الدائم : بيت الآب " في بيت أبي منازل كثيرة ..آتي أيضاً وآخذكم إليّ " ( يوحنا 3:14 ،4 )*


*صدرت هذه الهوية في يوم توبتي وتسليم حياتي للرب يسوع الذي خلصني في عام 2007*​ 
*بعض القرارات الصادرة لصالحه : *

*ليس عليه أي دين *​ 
*" لا شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع "(رومية 1:8 )* ​ 


 
*وماذا عنك ؟ هل لازلت تمتلك الهوية القديمة ؟ أم صدرت لك هوية جديدة ؟* ​


----------



## قلم حر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

فكره جميل جدا .
شكرا جزيلا .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع غاييييييييييييييه فى الروعه 
مرسىىىىىىىى جدا جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*مووووووضوع جميل يا مورا ميررررررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*صدرت لي الهوية الجديدة*

*صدرت هذه الهوية في يوم توبتي وتسليم حياتي للرب يسوع الذي خلصني في عام *

*موضوع روووووووووووووووعة*


----------



## مورا مارون (5 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> فكره جميل جدا .
> شكرا جزيلا .
> ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


 


*سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (5 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *صدرت لي الهوية الجديدة*
> 
> *صدرت هذه الهوية في يوم توبتي وتسليم حياتي للرب يسوع الذي خلصني في عام *
> 
> *موضوع روووووووووووووووعة*


 
*سلام المسيح معك*

*ميرسي*​


----------



## مورا مارون (5 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع غاييييييييييييييه فى الروعه 
مرسىىىىىىىى جدا جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك

ويعوض تعبك 

سلام المسيح 

بس اتمنى اي اضافة 

او اجابة ع الموضوع


----------



## مورا مارون (5 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *مووووووضوع جميل يا مورا ميررررررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


 



*شكرااااااا دونا وربنا معاكي*

*بس اتمنى فعلاا حد يبلش بلاجابة والكتابة عن اعلان التوبة*

*او الهوية الجديدة او القديمة وكيف بيشو فها*


*لانو صدقني ده بشجعع اشخاص كتيرر*​


----------



## مورا مارون (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا للتقيم


----------



## amselim (20 مايو 2010)

كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 5 العدد 17 إِذاً إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ. الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ. هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيداً.



> *وماذا عنك ؟ هل لازلت تمتلك الهوية القديمة ؟ أم صدرت لك هوية جديدة ؟*


اشكر اللة الذى منحنا هذة الحياة الجديدة فولدنا ثانية من خلال الايمان بالمخلص و الفادى ربنا يسوع المسيح​ 
شكرا للموضوع الهام​


----------



## ارووجة (20 مايو 2010)

:s انا مابستحق الهوية الجديدة 

شكرا الك عالموضوع الرااائع


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2010)

*" لا شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع "(رومية 1:8 )


تأمل فى منتهى الروعه شكرا ليكم

الرب يبارككم​*​


----------

